# Massive Giveaway!



## Erica (10/8/17)

Win big this month! All you have to do is:

*Like & Share our Facebook page here
*Post a hand check with your own DIY juice here
*Add one fellow vaper to I Am Vape Africa Facebook page here

Prize up for grabs:
5L VG
2L PG
200ml Nicotine
Mixing Scale
Mixing Bottles & Accessories
80 Assorted 10ml Flavours!
Nitcore NFF01 Magnetic Stirrer

WHAT ARE YOU WAITING FOR?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## RichJB (10/8/17)

That's not a giveaway, that's an entire DIY setup with juice production for nearly a year! Stunning prize @Erica_TFM!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Shooterbuddy (10/8/17)

Great Comp, Thank you!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (10/8/17)

Erica_TFM said:


> Win big this month! All you have to do is:
> 
> *Like & Share our Facebook page here
> *Post a hand check with your own DIY juice here
> ...



Awesome comp guys.
1. Done ✔
2. Done ✔
3. Done ✔

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Erica (11/8/17)

OP UPDATED !!!!!

We have decided to add a Nitecore Magnetic Stirrer to the prize!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV (11/8/17)

Erica_TFM said:


> OP UPDATED !!!!!
> 
> We have decided to add a Nitecore Magnetic Stirrer to the prize!


Wow, what a fantastic prize! Done, done and done

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Quakes (11/8/17)

Erica_TFM said:


> OP UPDATED !!!!!
> 
> We have decided to add a Nitecore Magnetic Stirrer to the prize!


This is a dream Giveaway!!! All done.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RobMcMaster (11/8/17)

Can someone please accept my join request on the fb group? It's holding me back big time and my DIY stash is running real low atm.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## @cliff (11/8/17)

RobMcMaster said:


> Can someone please accept my join request on the fb group? It's holding me back big time and my DIY stash is running real low atm.


Same here!! 
Where do we share our handcheck? The link doesn't work on Tapatalk?

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Quakes (11/8/17)

[USER=1002]@Cliff[/USER] said:


> Same here!!
> Where do we share our handcheck? The link doesn't work on Tapatalk?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


Check on Facebook - I am Vape Africa

But you need to be accepted first.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Erica (11/8/17)

RobMcMaster said:


> Can someone please accept my join request on the fb group? It's holding me back big time and my DIY stash is running real low atm.


Hi @RobMcMaster
I have asked the admin of the page to accept you

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Erica (11/8/17)

[USER=1002]@Cliff[/USER] said:


> Same here!!
> Where do we share our handcheck? The link doesn't work on Tapatalk?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


I have messaged the admins to please accept all requests to the group

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Erica (11/8/17)

Erica_TFM said:


> I have messaged the admins to please accept all requests to the group


If anyone is not accepted please PM me your name and surname, alternatively an email address (your Facebook account basically), and I will try add you from my side

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## @cliff (11/8/17)

Fantastic Giveaway guys!!! That would be an amazing prize to win.
All done

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RobMcMaster (11/8/17)

Awesome thanks for the assist everyone. Entered!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Max (11/8/17)

@Vapessa - have a look at the posts above - this may solve your problems.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Max (11/8/17)

Hi @Erica_TFM - Please can you confirm when the competition closes.

Thank You so much.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Quakes (11/8/17)

Max said:


> Hi @Erica_TFM - Please can you confirm when the competition closes.
> 
> Thank You so much.


It ends tomorrow at 6PM.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## GregF (11/8/17)

done
done
and done

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vapessa (11/8/17)

Erica_TFM said:


> Win big this month! All you have to do is:
> 
> *Like & Share our Facebook page here
> *Post a hand check with your own DIY juice here
> ...


Thank you @Erica_TFM - Awesome Giveaway!
Thanks for the heads up @Max

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NielJoubert (12/8/17)

Pending the approval of my friend, I completed all the things 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (12/8/17)

Done



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (12/8/17)

Quakes said:


> It ends tomorrow at 6PM.



@Quakes - so this competition ended this evening at 6.00pm. 

Interested to know who the winner is. 

@Erica_TFM @DizZa @Rude Rudi @NielJoubert @Vapessa @GregF @Cliff @RobMcMaster @Clouds4Days @TheV

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Erica (13/8/17)

Win


Max said:


> @Quakes - so this competition ended this evening at 6.00pm.
> 
> Interested to know who the winner is.
> 
> @Erica_TFM @DizZa @Rude Rudi @NielJoubert @Vapessa @GregF @Cliff @RobMcMaster @Clouds4Days @TheV


Winners will be announced on the Facebook group by one of the admins - good luck all!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------

